# (Robc) AMAC Acrylic Cubes from containerstore.com



## psykoink (Aug 16, 2010)

So while I was at work today in the Bronx (NY) I was thinking about the containerstore.com that Robc always talks about. Would you know that there just happened to be one about 30 minutes from where I was. So naturally after completing my job I stopped in. Well, I walked out with 30 new cubes. Sling size (2 5/16 x 2 5/16 x 4 3/16) to the biggest ones they sell (4 x 4 x 7 1/4). Spent $50 and saved myself on the shipping. Thank you Robc for the great find. I also found a 20% off voucher online before I went in (love the internet on my phone, lol) and received another 20% off voucher when I left. This place can be dangerous for me now. Being able to pick out what I like and not just see it online. The possibilities are endless. 
:3:


----------



## Zman181 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes the possibilities are endless   I work 5 minutes away from one.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 16, 2010)

Not just the AMAC cubes but the shoe boxes are awesome!  Crystal clear, good sized, and great for growing terrestrials.


----------



## psykoink (Aug 16, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Yes the possibilities are endless   I work 5 minutes away from one.


You live in Westchester? Lucky lucky lucky. If I lived next door to that place I would be divorced guaranteed in 6 months or less. My wife hates spiders no matter how big or small. Good thing is I will get to go their a lot due to most of my work being in the Brooklyn, Queens, Bronx area.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 16, 2010)

With resources like that nobody ever needs to spend all that money on kritterkeepers, breeder boxes or any of that stuff. All my enclosures are done for less than $10 except the few big mommas who I want behind fancy glass. Those few get 5gals and exo-terras. The other 60 or so are living on the cheap.


----------



## robc (Aug 16, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Yes the possibilities are endless   I work 5 minutes away from one.


If I did I might as well just sign my paycheck over to them LOL!!



jbm150 said:


> Not just the AMAC cubes but the shoe boxes are awesome!  Crystal clear, good sized, and great for growing terrestrials.


I like the drop front shoe boxes, they are awesome and come in 3 sizes and the top comes off for maintenance, also you can take the tops off for breeding. Just a little modification and you have a nice enclosure!!


Here is vid, I didn't show the top coming off but it pops off easy, the drop front shoe-box in this vid is the small one, the large is almost 2X bigger. On the mac box's I now use tarantulacages.com vents on them with the taller top.

[youtube]bVwekd8hgQw[/youtube]


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice rob, looks good.  I didn't see the drop front shoeboxes when I was there last but I'll have to look for 'em next time.


----------

